# Bellator 100 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 100 takes place in 7 days Friday September 20th at 7:30 PM Eastern. If anyone would like to compete against each other picking the winners for this card... just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for the 12 fights before the event starts (all you have to pick are the winners). If they add anymore fights to the card try to send picks for the new ones. Whoever gets the most right will receive 5,000,000 credits, and if you get 12 out of 12 it will be doubled. The winners last week were SmackyBear and GDPofDRB.



> Douglas Lima vs. Ben Saunders
> Vaughn Anderson vs. War Machine
> Rick Hawn vs. Herman Terrado
> Justin Baesman vs. Brent Weedman
> ...











Picks sent by:

Cookie Monster
kantowrestler
Stun Gun
SmackyBear
Sports_Nerd
GDPofDRB


----------



## Cookie Monster (Jan 5, 2013)

May as well throw my name in the hat again


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm up for it again.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Douglas Lima vs. *Ben Saunders*
Mark Scanlon vs. *Herman Terrado*
Justin Baesman vs. *Brent Weedman *
Vaughn Anderson vs. *War Machine *
Larue Burley vs. *Bubba Jenkins*
*Dan Charles *vs. Siala-Mou Siliga
*Liam McGeary* vs. Beau Tribolet
*Clifford Starks* vs. Joe Yager
Johnny Buck vs. *Adam McDonough*
*Brandon Bender* vs. Travis Marx
*Efrain Escudero* vs. Zack Surdyka


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I'm still a little confused on the bracket and stuff.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

I'm in.


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

*Douglas Lima* vs. Ben Saunders - Season 8 welterweight tournament final
Vaughn Anderson vs. *War Machine* - welterweight tournament opening round
*Rick Hawn *vs. Herman Terrado - welterweight tournament opening round
Justin Baesman vs. *Brent Weedman* - welterweight tournament opening round
*Ron Keslar *vs. Luis Melo - welterweight tournament opening round
Brandon Bender vs. *Travis Marx* - bantamweight tourney semifinal
Larue Burley vs. *Bubba Jenkins*
Liam McGeary vs. *Beau Tribolet*
Dan Charles vs. *Siala-Mou Siliga*
Johnny Buck vs. *Adam McDonough*
*Clifford Starks* vs. Joe Yager
*Efrain Escudero* vs. Zack Surdyka


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Rick Hawn is my replacement Dude


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Good choice.


----------



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator 100 pick results for...

Cookie Monster


> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Luis Melo :thumbsdown:
> Brent Weedman :thumbsup:
> ...


kantowrestler


> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> Ron Keslar :thumbsup:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Brent Weedman :thumbsup:
> ...


SmackyBear


> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Brent Weedman :thumbsup:
> ...


Sports_Nerd


> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Brent Weedman :thumbsup:
> ...


GDPofDRB


> Douglas Lima :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Brent Weedman :thumbsup:
> ...


Stun Gun


> Ben Saunders :thumbsdown:
> Rick Hawn :thumbsup:
> Brent Weedman :thumbsup:
> War Machine :thumbsup:
> ...


Here were the fight results...


> MAIN CARD (Spike TV, 9 p.m. ET)
> Douglas Lima def. Ben Saunders via knockout (strikes) - Round 2, 4:33 - Season 8 welterweight tournament final
> War Machine def. Vaughn Anderson via technical submission (rear-naked choke) - Round 2, 4:01 - welterweight tournament opening round
> Rick Hawn def. Herman Terrado via unanimous decision (30-27, 29-28, 29-28) - welterweight tournament opening round
> ...


Link

Thanks for playing guys ... and congrats to the winner one more time GDPofDRB.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

I think that's been my best main card prediction yet.


----------



## SmackyBear (Feb 14, 2008)

Wow. Good job on 10 of 12, GDPofDRB.

Was hoping nine would do it, but alas, it did not.

Also those are some fine looking picks, Sports_Nerd.


----------



## Sports_Nerd (Apr 23, 2012)

SmackyBear said:


> Wow. Good job on 10 of 12, GDPofDRB.
> 
> Was hoping nine would do it, but alas, it did not.
> 
> Also those are some fine looking picks, Sports_Nerd.


Dan Charles screwed us, I thought that one was a gimme.


----------



## kantowrestler (Jun 6, 2009)

Nothing is guaranteed in MMA.


----------

